# Any receivers do ALL of this?



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

I need:

3 or more HDMI inputs
at least 2 component inputs
a couple of each S/PDIF coax and TOSLink
at least 1 composite or s-video input
upscaling/converting of ALL inputs to 1080p
I'd LOVE to see it output everything over 1394/firewire, but HDMI is fine

This needs to be <$100  Nah, but are there any that do ALL those things, specifically if I can get the FireWire. Power doesn't matter- hell, I'll use separate amplification if necessary.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Infinity said:


> I need:
> 
> 3 or more HDMI inputs
> at least 2 component inputs
> ...


Firewire is kind being phased out due to it not supporting HDCP. So short of a super-receiver around the $5k range i doubt you will be finding that.

That said you can get all those other features from several manufacturers around $1100-1600.

A few models to get you in the right direction. 
Yamaha RXV-1800
Yamaha RXV-3800
Denon AVR-3808CI

I believe the Onkyo TXNR-875 and 905 do all this as well.

I have a Pioneer Elite VSX-92THX which I LOVE. However, this doesn't do any scaling on HDMI signals. So if you have a 720p feed via HDMI, it won't touch it. Does everything else you want though. Personally at that level I prefer that a scaler sub $2k doesn't mess with the signal so I am ok with that. It's $1300.

All prices are retail, as that's what I do. However if you're not a retail type of guy you can find much better prices online.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

The biggest Onkyos will do it for sure. I installed a 705 the other day for a friend and it doesn't upscale, otherwise it is a great allround package.

The friend is using a 720 capable projector so it is not as important for him


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

The Onkyo Pro PR-SC885P processor is a nice choice, and the price is right. I just purchased one for <1600.00. 
HDMI 1.3- 4 in 2 out; 7.1 with 8 channel XLR outputs, a really good Reon 1080p upscaler. Some other processors offer upscaling via HDMI only but the Onkyo outputs HD via component as well. Lots of features for the money...
http://gspr.com/onkyopro/prsc8555p.html


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

My Onkyo does everything you need minus the 3 HDMI inputs. I have the 674.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

good gravy, how many sources do you have?

and what, no phono input?


----------



## Toxis (Feb 4, 2008)

oh how I love misinformation. Not one receiver mentioned shy of the Onkyo 875 or 905 (not sure about the Elite but I doubt it) will upscale any input to 1080p output. You have to get into the Denon 4308 as the 3808 doesn't upscale. The Onkyo 674 doesn't even pass 1080p unless you have updated the firmware which I'm not even positive Onkyo has released yet.


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

Toxis said:


> oh how I love misinformation. Not one receiver mentioned shy of the Onkyo 875 or 905 (not sure about the Elite but I doubt it) will upscale any input to 1080p output. You have to get into the Denon 4308 as the 3808 doesn't upscale. The Onkyo 674 doesn't even pass 1080p unless you have updated the firmware which I'm not even positive Onkyo has released yet.


I'm running into a lot of this, even at the sites selling the things 

I'll be using this temporarily in my main theater (360/PS3/Wii/DirectTV/HTPC/VCR) until my basement gets done (temporarily on hold for baby). Then, it will get the listed game systems, along with NES, SNES, Sega, Sega Genesis, Atari 2600/5200/7800/Jaguar, Sega Saturn/Dreamcast, XBox (running XBMC), DirectTV box, and other stuff. I know I will need additional switching capabilities, but I'm liking the sound of the Onkyo listed above. This would allow me to use the HDMI to a projector or large LCD, and send component over to my "old" 36" Toshiba tube for the old-school gaming.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

Gameoholics Anonymous member?


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Toxis said:


> oh how I love misinformation. Not one receiver mentioned shy of the Onkyo 875 or 905 (not sure about the Elite but I doubt it) will upscale any input to 1080p output. You have to get into the Denon 4308 as the 3808 doesn't upscale. The Onkyo 674 doesn't even pass 1080p unless you have updated the firmware which I'm not even positive Onkyo has released yet.


Before you try and make a comment like this, perhaps you should actually know what you are talking about. the 2808 and 3808 BOTH do upscaling to 1080p via HDMI or analog. Don't believe me. www.denon.com. Their product sheet will be happy to accommodate you. In fact even the 2308 scales analog sources to 1080p. It just leaves HDMI alone much like the Elite.

I own the Pioneer Elite and know for a fact what it does.

I'll admit though I was wrong on the Yamaha. It's ABT scaler only goes to 1080i. However lets face it. When you are upscaling through a mid level receiver the difference between 1080i and 1080p scaling really isn't anything.


----------



## felix509 (Dec 17, 2006)

I just bought this Yamaha RX-V863for $699, hopefully it will do for my expansion for many years..

It does 1080P upscaling(at least it lists it) and has the connectivity except firewire


Yamaha RX-V863


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

felix509 said:


> I just bought this Yamaha RX-V863for $699, hopefully it will do for my expansion for many years..
> 
> It does 1080P upscaling(at least it lists it) and has the connectivity except firewire
> 
> ...


Indeed it does. You got that thing early. I have yet to see these hit the shelves yet.


----------



## felix509 (Dec 17, 2006)

eBAY!!!!!! BNIB, already have it hooked up, includes HDRadio also, which is Awesome.. 

RX-V863



havok20222 said:


> Indeed it does. You got that thing early. I have yet to see these hit the shelves yet.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

felix509 said:


> eBAY!!!!!! BNIB, already have it hooked up, includes HDRadio also, which is Awesome..
> 
> RX-V863


Ya, the new Yamaha line is pretty hot for the $. Personally I think Yamaha's sound is a bit forward and bright for my own personal tastes, and I wouldn't trade my Pio. However a fine receiver for the money. Bluetooth iPod dock on that thing too right?


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

felix509 said:


> I just bought this Yamaha RX-V863for $699, hopefully it will do for my expansion for many years..
> 
> It does 1080P upscaling(at least it lists it) and has the connectivity except firewire
> 
> ...


That is exactly the unit I was coming in here to ask about. Let me know what you think. Also, I see it doesn't scale anything from an HDMI input, but if the product has HDMI to feed it, it is likely already scaled to 1080.

I look forward to your feedback. Now I have to find a way to spend $600 unnoticed.


----------



## Toxis (Feb 4, 2008)

havok20222 said:


> Before you try and make a comment like this, perhaps you should actually know what you are talking about. the 2808 and 3808 BOTH do upscaling to 1080p via HDMI or analog. Don't believe me. www.denon.com. Their product sheet will be happy to accommodate you. In fact even the 2308 scales analog sources to 1080p. It just leaves HDMI alone much like the Elite.
> 
> I own the Pioneer Elite and know for a fact what it does.
> 
> I'll admit though I was wrong on the Yamaha. It's ABT scaler only goes to 1080i. However lets face it. When you are upscaling through a mid level receiver the difference between 1080i and 1080p scaling really isn't anything.


I'm sorry, I should've thrown my resume up here to prove you're an idiot and I actually know Denon product. I have been selling Denon receivers for 5 years now and been on the install side of it for the last 2. Literally just last week I went through a Denon installation training which was 7 hours long from the Denon national trainer Matt Goode. Need his phone number? I have his card downstairs. So again i say, the 2308-3808 only upconvert meaning you can take an analog video in and output it via HDMI. If you want true SCALING to 1080p, you HAVE to get something with a scaling chip in it. That is not on the 3808 and down. I see where it says it will upscale to 1080p on the website but coming from the guy who knows every detail of the receivers and I guarantee knows more about Denon electronics than anybody here, he says it doesn't do it. I brought up that his website says it does in the breakout but if you pull the product brochure, nothing is stated about it. Does this mean a website's small details might not all be correct? Yup. While you look at "detailed specs" online, I actually get trained and play with the equipment. Thank you for playing.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Toxis said:


> I'm sorry, I should've thrown my resume up here to prove you're an idiot and I actually know Denon product. I have been selling Denon receivers for 5 years now and been on the install side of it for the last 2. Literally just last week I went through a Denon installation training which was 7 hours long from the Denon national trainer Matt Goode. Need his phone number? I have his card downstairs. So again i say, the 2308-3808 only upconvert meaning you can take an analog video in and output it via HDMI. If you want true SCALING to 1080p, you HAVE to get something with a scaling chip in it. That is not on the 3808 and down. I see where it says it will upscale to 1080p on the website but coming from the guy who knows every detail of the receivers and I guarantee knows more about Denon electronics than anybody here, he says it doesn't do it. I brought up that his website says it does in the breakout but if you pull the product brochure, nothing is stated about it. Does this mean a website's small details might not all be correct? Yup. While you look at "detailed specs" online, I actually get trained and play with the equipment. Thank you for playing.


Lol. You just talked about upconverting and scaling like they are something different. You can't upconvert something without running it through a basic scaler. DCDi by Faroudja is the chip thats in all three. Has the badge right on the receiver, so I could care less about what the trainer says. Sometimes they are wrong. So instead of trying to start a pissing competition go look at the receiver. That simple. I don't really care about your resume. I have sold Denon just as long, and am quite familiar with their capabilities. Odds are a receiver's ability to scale isn't as good as a good televisions built in scaler anyways, so there's usually little point. The HQV chips are solid, but Denon only uses it in their bluray players, dvd players (upper end) and their way way overpriced processor. 

So, stop with the "my epeen is bigger than your epeen" attitude. I don't really care. I know my Denon, just trying to make sure YOU know what you're talking about. So in short, Denon 2808 and up scale analog and HDMI, and upconverting = scaling. 

If you can prove me wrong, by all means and I will totally admit so. However, at this point You have yet to do so, and are making this thread more destructive rather than helping the OP by making it constructive.


----------



## Toxis (Feb 4, 2008)

So you're saying that upconverting is the same thing as upscaling? Wow. Seriously? You can't be serious. Yes I understand they have a DCDi chip but it's for A/D conversion and does not scaling. Taking in an analog signal and sending it out digital is completely different than taking in a digital signal and scaling it to a different resolution. To say you've sold Denon as long means you either work for a big box store or a really small shop who doesn't do any training. If you did do any training with Denon, it would be with Matt. He is by far the best trainer I've ever had and he knows his product better than any other trainer I've had (short of the head designer doing the training, aka DCM speakers). So regardless, there's a difference between the two and I'm sorry you don't understand the difference. Stop assuming and start reading. It's that simple. 

I think this is good for the OP to read so he realizes that most information on the 'Net these days are assumptions and incorrect vs informed and accurate. Sorry if it's hurting your feelings.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Toxis said:


> So you're saying that upconverting is the same thing as upscaling? Wow. Seriously? You can't be serious. Yes I understand they have a DCDi chip but it's for A/D conversion and does not scaling. Taking in an analog signal and sending it out digital is completely different than taking in a digital signal and scaling it to a different resolution. To say you've sold Denon as long means you either work for a big box store or a really small shop who doesn't do any training. If you did do any training with Denon, it would be with Matt. He is by far the best trainer I've ever had and he knows his product better than any other trainer I've had (short of the head designer doing the training, aka DCM speakers). So regardless, there's a difference between the two and I'm sorry you don't understand the difference. Stop assuming and start reading. It's that simple.
> 
> I think this is good for the OP to read so he realizes that most information on the 'Net these days are assumptions and incorrect vs informed and accurate. Sorry if it's hurting your feelings.


Scaling is scaling bro, no matter what format. It's not like the definition of scaling changes depending on a signal being digital or analog. Upscaling and upconverting ARE the same thing. Scaling is taking one format and changing it to another. Some scalers are much better than others, and add other value. This is why you can spend thousands of dollars on just a scaler. You can argue all day with me about it, but it's not going to get anywhere. I already said I'm not getting into a pissing competition. Not what this forum is about. I'm done with this thread now, because arguing with you is pointless. Rather than provide any real information you feel that trying to insult me is a better route. Doesn't hurt my feelings, just makes you look like a ******* is all.


----------



## Toxis (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok, well I'll let you believe whatever you want about scaling but at no point does the 2308-3808 output 1080p unless the signal is input at 1080p. If that's something you want to argue, prove me wrong. Denon says they won't.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

> Denon says they won't.


Quite the contrary. Now I'm done.  
http://usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CILit_0325.pdf
http://usa.denon.com/AVR-2808CILit_830.pdf

If you would like to know how to enable this feature please reference page 30 on the 3808CI manual or page 28 on the 2808CI manual.


----------



## Sr SQ (Dec 8, 2006)

To the OP.....I think my Marantz 8002 does most of that.
I'm not 100% sure how to work most of it yet :blush:


----------



## felix509 (Dec 17, 2006)

I have had this receiver running for a week or so now, so i figured i would give you a reply. 

I do not have a 1080p display, but the video switching loks just fantastic in 1080i and 720P. I have a yamaha single play DVD player with HDMI sending out 720P, I am not doing upconversion now, just passing through the 720P. 

As for audio, It sounds really great to me, I have Paradigm speakers from the mid 90s for my home theater/living room music listening, and this receiver makes them sound pretty darn good.. I watched Master and Commander and a few other movies and WOW, the soundtracks are impressive with this receiver.. 

It has an auto set-up to set levels, delays, and EQ and it worked really well.. I fiddled with it after the Auto settings were done and kept going back to what the Auto set had.. 

It may not be the highest end for critical listening, but it is really great sounding and the features have me set for years to come including a 1080P display one of these days!

That is all for now!!





Infinity said:


> That is exactly the unit I was coming in here to ask about. Let me know what you think. Also, I see it doesn't scale anything from an HDMI input, but if the product has HDMI to feed it, it is likely already scaled to 1080.
> 
> I look forward to your feedback. Now I have to find a way to spend $600 unnoticed.


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

Thank you. I, too, am using mid 90's Paradigms (with a custom-built center since the Para is like 13" deep ). I'm still considering the Yamaha, and the new Onkyo 606, and the Sony 920 as soon as info comes on the last 2. This will likely be my "economic stimulus", but my wife has been real sneaky lately, saying she wants to get me something for being so "good" while she's pregnant. Sounds good to me


----------



## GenPac (Oct 29, 2007)

Infinity said:


> Thank you. I, too, am using mid 90's Paradigms (with a custom-built center since the Para is like 13" deep ). I'm still considering the Yamaha, and the new Onkyo 606, and the Sony 920 as soon as info comes on the last 2. This will likely be my "economic stimulus", but my wife has been real sneaky lately, saying she wants to get me something for being so "good" while she's pregnant. Sounds good to me


I recently picked up the Onkyo TX-SR606

It does most of what you're looking for, minus the 1080p upconversion and firewire800. It'll do 1080i through HDMI from all sources, but 480i/p looks terrible upconverted through the unit. Very digitized and jagged looking.
I also get a faint buzzing noise from all channels when hooked up to my 6ohm speaker set. I havent tried my 8ohm bookshelves but I suspect it might be the load.
Gets damn hot also (almost can't keep my palm on it), right above the HDMI connections.
FWIW


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

onkyo 606 looks pretty good for the money


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

I actually brought a 606 home to try out, but the conversion on it was horrible. My TV was better. I'm holding off now until Pioneer drops the 1018, or Onkyo announces a 706 (if it has a different scaler). I'm also going to look at some Marantz units, but I have a feeling those and the HK's will be too rich for my blood.


----------



## GenPac (Oct 29, 2007)

Infinity said:


> I actually brought a 606 home to try out, but the conversion on it was horrible.


Did you have bad upconversion on 720i/p also? It only looked terrible for me on lower resolutions. anything upconverted from a composite input was horrible.


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

GenPac said:


> Did you have bad upconversion on 720i/p also? It only looked terrible for me on lower resolutions. anything upconverted from a composite input was horrible.



Yes. I wanted the conversions for my older video game systems, hopefully without introducing the scaling lag I get from my TV (or maybe it's the interlacer, but whatever). I got a VERY blocky picture, but no lag. This was on all the NES/SNES/Master System/Jaguar. I stopped trying after those.


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

I don't have hands on use with a 3808, but I've done a little research on it. People who actually own them in this thread seem to think it will scale inputs to 1080p. Also, the trouble to avoid the internal scaler to send the signal to video processors/TV's untouched.

Also, it says right in the product description: 
_And your existing 480p DVD collection will look better than ever with 1080p scaling provided by Faroudja’s industry-standard-setting DCDi chip.
_
_Analog to HDMI Video Conversion/Scaling: 480p/720p/1080i/1080p
Faroudja DCDi Video Processing and Scaling (FLI02310)_
_1080p scaling is done with high-performance Faroudja DCDi chip_

I would atleast get that this receiver can scale from 480i to 480p/720p/1080i/1080p over analog to HDMI. It doesn't really make me beleive it will scale an HDMI input.

Also, that same Faroudja chip is used in upconverting DVD players.

If this unit doesn't do 1080p scaling, that is seriously f'd up and misleading.


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

Also, it is well known, Faroudja DCDi chips, found in that Onkyo 606 (and MANY other products), can enhance macroblocking in some displays. Especially Plasma's and Rear Projection TV's. That could be the reason for the blocking you had.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

BlackLac said:


> Also, it is well known, Faroudja DCDi chips, found in that Onkyo 606 (and MANY other products), can enhance macroblocking in some displays. Especially Plasma's and Rear Projection TV's. That could be the reason for the blocking you had.


It's not a problem with all RPs, only DLPs.


----------

